# First privatly owned dutch R32 GT-R !!!!



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi there,

We are Elco and Aram (dinges) from Holland.
Been lurkin' around on here for a while now gathering information about our favorite car, Elco meanwhile trying to sell his Impreza (no gold wheels!!!  ) here in Holland which is not easy .
Then 3 weeks ago he finally did sell it after trying a year and finally could go and search one to his likeing.
Looking around we spotted a nice example on this forum, and in the color we like most! (we are not gay or anything btw, we just like the same cars and for some odd reason differ a day in age ! (had to put this in from Elco's missus  ) ).
It was painted midnight purple and had some nice mods on it : http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=41729
Elco had to ask his boss a day off, which is not the easiest thing to do . Aram has a much easier boss so that was no problem .
The first day Elco could take a day off was the 23rd of September, so that was THE day .
Meanwhile we spotted another 500hp black R32 on sale here too which looked very interesting to but was a bit more expensive.
So another meeting was set.

So last thursday evening we stood on deck of "the pride of Rotterdam" heading for Hull.








Friday morning we were rudely awoken by some artificial lady that failingly tried to have a nice warm goodmorning voice but shouted us out of bed anyhow.  
So we took the bus to Hull centre and ringed candidate nr.1, it took a bit of time for him to arrive due to traffic jams but then we went for a ride.
First time we both sat in a R32 GTR (Elco sat in a GT-S before and Aram in a R33 GT-R) and it felt pretty impressive, we had a chat and he showed us all the papers, had a drive and then were dropped off at the station for the ride to Settle.

Having had our first taste of GTR we were hungry for more and we could wait for next shot .
This car had some 100hp or so less then the first but was considerbly less expensive also, and, to both our taste, a better color . 
Our first taste of britisch railways was a bit less impressive though, the first part from Hull to Leeds was pretty ok apart from the fact it came in 15 minutes to late....
So we were told we had to wait an hour for the next train to Settle after missing the original one by minutes, so after kicking dust and talking to nice girl we met on the way to Leeds for an hour it was her time to go and ours also...we thought.
Not!! mr. infoman made a mistake, it was a 2 hour wait, and we didnt feel like waiting another hour, we also would get in trouble getting back to the boat on time if we didnt like the car.
So Elco called Matt, and we struck a deal to meet halfway in Ilkley and so we did, luckily that train went 3 minutes later too .

We arrived in Ilkley a bit sooner than Matt so we decided to have a bite to eat, as Aram is always hungry   
When trying to take the first bite of our good ol' english tuna sandwhich ...Matt called to say he arrived, so out the door went Aram to go fetch him while Elco finished his sandwhich.
Well, not soon after they arrived and Elco went to see the car while Aram Gobbled up his tuna delights.
We inspected the car on the usual points and payed attention to the state of the paint because it had to be repainted never beeing delivered in this color.
It looked great, the only thing we could notice were a shallow scratch on the roof and the jack-up point behind the front wheels were dent, but ok the car is almost 13 years old so it can't be perfect, right?
Time for a drive, for some reason it felt just as fast as the other car, which could be down to the fact that the engine in the other car was still beeing run in of course, but the feeling was good and the punch was there.
Also, it could have been between our ears of course, but this car had a cage which we felt was noticable, the car felt tidyer and less worn.
And that was without driving it, which we did off course and that confirmed our thoughts, it was very tight car and combined with the looks, colors and price (and the fact we were not going to make it back to the boat on time   ) Elco decided this was going to be his car! Leaving Aram in a state of utter jealousy...

So there somewhere in the britisch hills a Midnight Purple Nissan Skyline R32 GT-R changed in to dutch hands (the first privatly owned R32 GT-R in Holland as far as we know) and with 2 happy campers onboard, one a bit more happy then the other of course, it went toward it's new home on the continent, barely making it back on time for the boat due to a slightly disorientated nav system (why do they put women in there anyway, it's well known women can't read maps!!   ).

Saterday morning we arrived in Holland and Fili (greekr34 with his Nismo R-tune R34) was waiting to see the car, Aram promised to come show the car to a friend in the hague and Elco had to see the missus and show the car also to some friends, so the day was spent pimping around .
It is in it's new home now and with one proud owner and a drooling friend to take care of her.

Matt thanks for coming our way and the great car!
Bladey, thanks for your advice!! :smokin: 

greets

Elco and Aram


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)




----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Looks like you got yourself nice 'un there lads! I see you promptly removed the space shuttles spare wing from the bonnet then, eh?


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

Thanks !  
Yeah, that wing was doomed the second the papers were signed hahaha  :smokin: 
Now we are looking for a standard wing with perhaps a Nismo flap to finish it off, so if anyone has a spare one lying about  .

greets


----------



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

What make of bonnet is it? looks great.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

No worries,

Glad to be of help, sorry I couldnt make it up to say hi. I think you made the right choice, but they both seemed like nice cars.

Glad we only got to see the back of Arams head !! lolol  

And what is it with you cloggies, you sound so gay, and then turn it almost bisexual with putting it in to Elco's missus or somethin, maybe I read it wrong   

Best of luck dudes !!

J. :smokin:


----------



## TOP SECRET (Apr 19, 2005)

Don't keep it wrong, but the rearwing would be a "no-go" for me. It doesn't fit to that car. But otherwise it looks very good !


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow.... congrats redsub!!!

Finally, an R32 in Holland..... 

Saw your post on the Extreme Machines website, but still can't post there 

So, are you going to Assen (Automaxx) next sunday? I'll be there fotographing all the Dutch Skylines (and other cars off course) and would love to see your car there!!!

BTW Aram..... when are you finally going to buy yours 

Greets Snow


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

Typical, we write a million word story and all Blady remembers is the gay part lolol    

@Chaz

We are not sure yet, were still trying to find out what the mods are on the car, but it does look good :smokin: 


@Top Secret,

I'm not sure what you mean, but if you don't like the wing on the car then you will be glad to know it is already off the car.
It is wingless at the moment! :smokin: 

@Snow,

I don't think the car will be there as it has no registration yet, but as soon as the papers are in order the car will be spotted on events off course  


Does anybody know what frontlip the car has, it's not a JUN is it?


greets


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

it's actually the third or fourth R32 GTR that I know of in hand of dutch people, but anyway nice ride.


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

You mean apart from the two of AJ's and this one there are more R32 GT-R's in Holland?
Well, if so, we'd like to meet them, do you have a way of contacting them?


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

dinges said:


> You mean apart from the two of AJ's and this one there are more R32 GT-R's in Holland?
> Well, if so, we'd like to meet them, do you have a way of contacting them?


Well.... there have been..... Don't know if it still lives in the Netherlands, but I believe there was a silver R32 (or was it a 33) in Hoofddorp. But if I remember correctly, the owner was an Englishman....

@ Aram.... do you know of any skylines attending Automaxx on sunday? No need to go there to take pics if none show up....


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Great looking car mate.

Something seems wrong with this pic tho?
Looks a little light on the rear suspension???










LOL

Matt.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Silver 32 was the old Dragon car that Patrick bought but was never registered for road use and ran a shell in the end. Pretty sure thats one of the two that AJ now owns been resprayed.

J.


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

Yes, i remember now, that car is sitting doing nothing atm as far as ivé heard, the two at AJ's that glenn sold to them are also not road registered and are owned by that company as far as i know.
That still leaves this one the first privatly owned R32 GT-R as far as i know?

The one in Hoofddorp is owned by a briton, the car has a dutch license plate but it's a R33 not R32.

And no, i'm sorry don't know if there are any Skylines present at that festival, although it could very well be that Dreamcarcompany has a few cars there.

greets


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Hm, ...... hope they bring some (dcc).

Fili....... are you going to be there?? Would love to see your car in the flesh!!!!

Anyone else going to Automaxx??

Greets Snow


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Congrats man!!
Car looks great.


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

I've got both engines at my shop to rebuild for the two cars owned by AJ's (well one is from AJ and the other is from Tom Coronel). The silver AJ car used to be from Patrick yes. A few skyline owners are customer at my tuning shop as the Skyline is closest related to a Supra considering most other tuning companies have no experience with inline-6 japanese turbo cars at all.
Oh and Automaxx meetings are a waste of time.


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

arnout said:


> Oh and Automaxx meetings are a waste of time.


In general..... yes. Too many Golf GTI's, too little skylines.

But since I received free tickets and have to take pictures there anyways..... I'll have to go ..... hope the weather is going to be good on sunday, but according to Piet Paulusma it's going to be bad.

@arnaut, what would be the ideal location to spot some skylines this year? Would love to take some nice shots with my new camera.......


:smokin: 

Snow


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

nope it's not the first dutch R32 GTR i'm afraid:

this one has been in the Netherlands for quite a while now:
Dreamcarcompany


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

I've heard from Alex and Mark it was sold to Belgium, has it returned ?


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

Asfar as I now it's sold to belgium  

But I'm happy with the car and thats what count


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

ooh okay! I didn't knew it was sold in Belgium!


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Well..... no Skylines at Automaxx on sunday.... too bad.

Did shoot my first 'moving' pics with my new Canon EOS 350D:

EOS 350D pics 

and my little brother shot some with my old IXUS v3

IXUS pics... 

Enjoy..... (sorry for the hyjack...)


----------



## D.M.R (Aug 29, 2005)

Blimey only justed spotted the thread..

Glad to see your enjoying the car guys..hope your trip back wasnt to bad!!!.

Always happy to help...sounds like a typical birtish rail mess up...

Anymore issues..just let me know

Cheers

matt


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

C_h_a_z said:


> What make of bonnet is it? looks great.


I agree what make is it ?


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice to see another Skyline in the country


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

@ Skyline_500R, are you the owner of the white R33 bought from the dreamcarcompany?

If so..... Nice machine!!! When and where can I admire it in the flesh? (e.g. Carshow...):smokin:


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

It is the white one yes, but it's mine not DCC 

We should meet up some time


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Skyline_500R said:


> It is the white one yes, but it's mine not DCC



He did say bought FROM, as in its now yours. or more acurately, they acted as agents finding you the car !!

I nearly drove into it on its way to Harwich !!!!

   

J.


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Skyline_500R said:


> It is the white one yes, but it's mine not DCC
> 
> We should meet up some time


Well, since my only transportation is my old rusty bike.... ...... when will your car be somewhere near Groningen? (e.g. Assen... TT... ) :smokin: 

Would love to make some pics of your car someday.....


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

bladerider said:


> I nearly drove into it on its way to Harwich !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> J.


I know, sorry we didn't have time then, we were in a bit of a hurry

@snowgasm have been to some shows this year, this season has past, maybe next year.


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Skyline_500R said:


> @snowgasm have been to some shows this year, this season has past, maybe next year.


Plz. PM me on this board if you ever want to meet.....

I can take pics of your car..... (amateur photographer... )

Regards Snow


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

Finaly the spoiler is here only I have to spray it in collor


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Redsub,

that's definitly looking much better than that airplane wing :smokin: 

I realy like the look of your car!!

Snow


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

Yesterday 6-1-2006 was the day.
The skyline was going to the R.D.W ( M.O.T ).
Everything oke so the car is now the first R32 GTR in the netherlands 

I'm a happy man at the moment


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

redsub said:


> Yesterday 6-1-2006 was the day.
> The skyline was going to the R.D.W ( M.O.T ).
> Everything oke so the car is now the first R32 GTR in the netherlands
> 
> I'm a happy man at the moment


Congrats man!!!!


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats man........ 

When is the first oportunity to see this car on any event?


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

I think the first meeting is in amsterdam from www.2xceler8.nl


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

What's it like owning a GTR in the Netherlands? Is it as troublesome as up here, lots of loopholes and grey zones, etc?


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't have found any probs till now it's just fun om the highway whit all the people turning there heads


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

Oke spoiler is painted and the new wheels are on I think it looks great  


























And tomorow the car will be in amsterdam at the car show


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Looking good man!!


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow, the new wheels realy do it justice!!!

Like the car!!!

Snow


----------



## Bobbejaan (Jan 18, 2006)

mooi man 

did you go to the uk and just bought one ?


----------



## r32jim (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice car, like the wheels with that purple as well. On your original pics which is the interior shot of your car?The one with standard steering wheel or the aftermarket wheel? Has it got rollcage or you removed? I am building an R32 for track so i'm fitting a rollcage. is it easy to get in/out with the rollcage?
As I said - nice car, no "bling bling" just the right balance between image and function. Hope it serves you well!!


----------



## D.M.R (Aug 29, 2005)

Looking great as ever... glad your enjoying her..i know i did when she was over here.... will have to get a few more of thesebeasts sent over to Holland hey?

Cheers

Matt


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

Workin on it Matt 

Rear wheels are probably going to be changed to the Rota P45R, with 9.5 J.
Is 9.5J a problem on these cars?


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

Saturday 27-5-06 rod bell was in the netherlands to map the 3 skyline's  
There was planty work to do so it took almost the hole day.
Germany was near by so speed was not a prob
Whe have been driving for aboute 3 hours in total there where some prob's in the begining but that is fine now 
The car is now produced aboute 400 bhp:boogy: according to rod.
This is wat been done to it at this moment.

Apexi power FC
Apexi boost controller
Nismo injectors (pink :gay: ) 600cc
tomei fuel controller
tomei fuelpump
Apexi N1 exhaust
de-cat pipe
Blitz air intake

next is a big brake kit and other turbo's:boogy: but have to safe some money first


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

Here's a update after the crash at spa 2006.

This was the car after the crash and i didn't now it all would come oke 




After I had spoke to some people the surge for the parts i needed.
This car had all the parts.







The new nose on the car 


Before we welded al together I put all the parts on to be sure it was all oke.


Last 2 weeks I have done some great work the engine is back in and the skyline is standing on the 4 wheels again:clap: 






There is still a lot of work but its going te right way.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Good luck on the rebuild

What caused the crash?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

well done dude, glad you're rebuilding it!


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

This is what happend:bawling: 

Click here to watch rijden-op-spa


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Owch, a bit of a tank slapper there!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

As i did see it crash in Spa,its nice to see it comes together again:thumbsup:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Did you lift off too early ? its that why it slid?


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa it's working:clap:  
It was a lot of work yesterday but at 22:00 the engine was turnt on  
Wat a great sound after 18 months and 2 day's:bowdown1: 

Before i could start it there was some work to do







[/URL]










[/URL]

And here a clip of me starting the beast.
Click here to watch starten-van-de-skyline

I was frightened the engine wouldn't start after the crash and the time it was out of the car.
But it did after 3 times I'm happy now and ready for the next step.


----------

